# Goldfish with tropical fish



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I know this question will cause lots of controversy. But; just wondering if anyone has tried to house goldfish with tropical fish? I have, for the past 3 months. When I moved from one province to another; I put all my fish together in one container, and that's how I left them. I know that goldfish are coldwater fish; but they seem to be doing just fine. They are housed with about 20 small tropical fish in a 45 gallon Bowfront.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, some people have... and had "rather successful tanks". I personally wouldn't, as goldfish have adapted to cooler waters while the tropicals have adapted to warmer waters. 1000's of years of evolution isn't going to change in a few 100 IMO. 
Its like keeping rift lake cichlids with tropical fish - like amazonian fish - people do it, but you wonder how happy both parties are.


----------



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree with the above and keep in mind goldfish have a huge bioload-lots of poop- and will out grow the tank. Additionally, depending on the type of goldfish they have a hard time competing for food with the fast tropical fish. Many types of plecos can safely cohabitate with goldfish and thats as close as you get.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes they have grown a bit in the last 3 months; but they have appeared to have reached their limit. As for the bio-load; just checked my parameter yesterday. Zeros across the board. Running a big canister and a sponge filter. Don't do any water changes; just top ups! They have no problem competing for food. Probably because most of my tropical fish are of the smaller kind. I actually like having these four goldfish in my tropical tank. Since I've had them; my tank has no algae to speak of and they keep the gravel clean. Wife likes them. Colorful buggars. And we know that we have to keep the wife happy.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I know that you seem to be doing fine without water changes, but I would seriously encourage in doing so. Water changes help replace minerals in the water, and at the same time remove hormones/excess waste/nitrites. With top ups, your not removing the hormones/excess waste/nitrites, which will increase in concentration until you eventually do a water change, which can cause shock (old tank syndrome).


----------



## jedi749 (Nov 13, 2016)

My wife has a 36g bowfront that has 7 tiger barbs, 2 black skirt tetras, two generic goldfish, a plecco, and two small algae eaters of a breed I know nothing about. The gold fish and tiger barbs would normally not be compatible, but her tank is pretty peaceful.


That is, ever since her dragon goby died. I bought the poor guy thinking he would be a great addition to the tank, but didn't do any research on them beforehand, just on the information from the girl at the shop gave me about dragon gobies being semi-aggressive. Unfortunately, the tiger barbs killed it before we realized there was a problem.


The point is, her tiger barbs don't bother anyone else remaining in her tank, so your goldfish should be just fine with the tropicals.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

my two pennies worth...
i think goldfish species only tank like Alasse has done looks awesome,and very very pretty.
i personally don't like goldfish/tropical mix,i think they look out of place but ....i like fake plants...:grin2:
this is just my opinion. what people do behind their own doors is up to them...


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

jedi749 said:


> My wife has a 36g bowfront that has 7 tiger barbs, 2 black skirt tetras, two generic goldfish, a plecco, and two small algae eaters of a breed I know nothing about. The gold fish and tiger barbs would normally not be compatible, but her tank is pretty peaceful.
> 
> 
> That is, ever since her dragon goby died. I bought the poor guy thinking he would be a great addition to the tank, but didn't do any research on them beforehand, just on the information from the girl at the shop gave me about dragon gobies being semi-aggressive. Unfortunately, the tiger barbs killed it before we realized there was a problem.
> ...


I have 5 full grown tiger barbs in my tank with 4 gold fish. The only problems I have is with my Red Tail Shark. He can be a real snot at feeding time. Puts the run on the gold fish. But they just ignore him and go about their business.


----------

